# Autumn Camoflage



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not quite Donnas standards but ......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen .... That's AMAZING....
I can't see a thing!! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was searching those woods no idea where he was..... Lucky he could find me


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I couldn't see as there's no picture!!....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant see a photo ???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I thought you were being your usual funny self ...try again x 

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums...EC1D813A-984-0000010D3CD99DF9_zps041be39d.mp4


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's there when I'm writing in the window but then disappears when I press reply x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute running nose to the ground. I just love him. :love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fergus looks like he's snuffling for truffles!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I can see beautiful Fergus in his camouflage fur blending beautifully with the forest floor


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Aw look at his little piggy saddleback markings, and a perfect aerial tail  beautiful xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is just too cute! Little fluffy wiggle bottom! xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's such a squish. So cute.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He is just so adorable, so cuddlable, cute cute cute!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a sweet baby he is!!!! I just want to hold him and never let go!!! I love him!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like a ball of fluff rolling round the woods!! Gorgeous boy, such a character!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! I just want to squish him!!!!! HE IS SO DARN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He blends in soooooooooooo well. I'm sure he is getting cuter too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you are ever walking that dog and a crazed older woman scoops him up and hugs him and then refuses to give him back...that'll be me!  He is too cute to be real!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> If you are ever walking that dog and a crazed older woman scoops him up and hugs him and then refuses to give him back...that'll be me!  He is too cute to be real!


If any crazy lady scoops him up it will be me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, if you are you are ever walking in the woods and two crazy ladies start fighting over your dog you can just say "those crazy canuks!"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok, if you are you are ever walking in the woods and two crazy ladies start fighting over your dog you can just say "those crazy canuks!"


Ha!! Too funny he's mine all mine I might let you pat his head goodbye


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey! Weren't YOU the one who didn't want a second cockapoo? And ME the one desperately seeking a second?  No fair that you change your mind just because a really gorgeous cockapoo crosses your path!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hey! Weren't YOU the one who didn't want a second cockapoo? And ME the one desperately seeking a second?  No fair that you change your mind just because a really gorgeous cockapoo crosses your path!


Well he is adorable so a girl can change her mind The fight is on


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe I need therapy ha!! First I wanted to kidnap Willow and Jake ....then it was another puppy I can't remember it's name and now little Fergus  What is wrong with me And now there is Summer and Dylan,Dot and Nina it's just way too much


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe I need therapy ha!! First I wanted to kidnap Willow and Jake ....then it was another puppy I can't remember it's name and now little Fergus  What is wrong with me And now there is Summer and Dylan,Dot and Nina it's just way too much


Doesn't it mean your puppy uterus is itching for a second?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is SO cute, adorable etc etc


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I love him he's soooo gorgeous and cute purfect puppy for George to have as a brother the little love xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

He is gorgeous and a lovely cuddle I bet. You are also lucky to have such lovely walks to go on xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Soooooo glad you ladies live so far away would hate to have to break up any fisty cuffs.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Soooooo glad you ladies live so far away would hate to have to break up any fisty cuffs.


Yes good thing he is far away I would definitely kidnap him Then I would end up in jail


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could be his surrogate mummy, he could come to yours for sleep overs, we could walk together and have everyone say.....I've never seen one like those before


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> You could be his surrogate mummy, he could come to yours for sleep overs, we could walk together and have everyone say.....I've never seen one like those before


He would look adorable on Molly's couch


----------

